# Dubai in 1980s?



## Deira (May 25, 2013)

Dubai was still a pretty popular place back in 1980's, especially for the people from middle east and Indian subcontinent. a lot of people use to go there for jobs and business, there were several bollywood movies which were made in Dubai.

My question though is, what were the popular areas in the city back then? Dubai must have been really small back then, like only Deira and Bur Dubai, so what was there really to do? also where the office buildings located back then? since there was no SHZ road


----------



## Deira (May 25, 2013)

nobody lived here in the 80's?


----------



## wkuser (Sep 24, 2012)

I was born here in 80s.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I was here in 1984 and swilled a few beers in a couple of the hotels, actually saw Leo Sayer here in concert at a hotel in '85 I think. It was the "Big City" even then if you were living in the Oman desert like I was at the time.

You are correct in that Bur Dubai and Deira were the area's, even up until the early 90's.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Was it respectable then? ;-)


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

stamboy said:


> Was it respectable then? ;-)


I respected it, still do!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Deira said:


> nobody lived here in the 80's?


I was barely born (good excuse huh!)


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

This is a pretty cool way to look at the change in Dubai coastline from 1984 until today.

Google Earth Engine - StumbleUpon


----------

